# Does anyone drink "pure" juice



## violadude

The other day, for the first time, I tried "pure" organic cranberry juice. Literally the only ingredient on the bottle is fresh squeezed juice from cranberries, nothing else added. Since there are no sweetners, the juice is incredibly tart but I have a penchant for strong flavors so I love it. I imagine it's not for everybody though since the flavors are so strong. Has anyone else tried "pure" juice of any kind? Do you like it if so?


----------



## Taggart

In the UK, most "fruit juices" are pure. There are a range of options - reconstituted from concentrate; not from concentrate; freshly squeezed, usually sold in the chill cabinet. The freshly squeezed varieties carry a substantial premium and have a short shelf life. I find the not from concentrate to be better than the reconstituted.


----------



## Ingélou

I love tomato juice as it isn't too sweet. Some of the concentrated juices are. Cloudy apple juice is also very nice.


----------



## violadude

Thinking that pure, no sugar added juice is a novelty must be an American thing


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> Thinking that pure, no sugar added juice is a novelty must be an American thing


Oh, you think sweetened juice products are bad here? They're worse in Japan. Anything grape flavored has approximately 10% or less juice in it.

On the other side of the coin, unsweetened and unflavored bottled green (or oolong) tea is everywhere.


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> Thinking that pure, no sugar added juice is a novelty must be an American thing


It is indeed effin rare, and if you can find it, its cost is at a near to exorbitant premium. We're being dextrose / sucrose sugared literally do death. Try and find an unmixed, undiluted juice in a regular grocer's in the middle west of this country -- it usually ain't gonna happen.

Yes, I would welcome those berry and citrus juices, especially, where without the sweetener, upon the first swallow one eyelid involuntarily slams shut for a moment


----------



## Ingélou

This thread has really *surprised* me - I thought the USA was *the* place that promoted all types of healthy eating. I know you have a lot of fast food - as we do - but I thought that there was a sizable number of people who were extolling the alternatives. That you can't easily find unsugared fruit juice is - well, it's just *so surprising*!


----------



## Taggart

violadude said:


> Thinking that pure, no sugar added juice is a novelty must be an American thing


Probably. This may be one area where government regulation is a good thing. In the UK sugar is banned from fruit juice as part of EU Legislation and there are clear guidelines about what should be in a "fruit juice". The attitude is a bit like the German beer regulations.


----------



## joen_cph

Always a fruit content of 100%, either pure or from concentrate. I like to mix it 50-50% with bubbling mineral water however, and it will reduce the natural sugary content too.

The Danish food market & preferences seem to be a bit different that many others in the respect; juices not containg 100% fruit are quite rare here. Also, such juice is relatively cheap, 1L of orange concentrate juice for instance can be had for around € 1,10 including some fruit meat, and 1L of pure juice for around € 2 - these are supermarket prices of course. 

At cafes and restaurants, freshly squeezed juice is expensive however, € 4,5 or much more.


----------



## Cosmos

Pure apple juice is AMAZING!!! It's almost like apple cider

Also, fresh squeezed orange juice is very tasty. I've also squeezed clementines and do not recommend if you're not a fan of candy-like sweetness.


----------



## ptr

In the fall when we have an abundance of apples, pears, cherry's and plums in the garden, I often juice some with the mobile juicer that tours my county, some of the juice becomes cider but most is drunk as it is!

Apple juice as it is a a big fave!

/ptr


----------



## Varick

Ingélou said:


> This thread has really *surprised* me - I thought the USA was *the* place that promoted all types of healthy eating. I know you have a lot of fast food - as we do - but I thought that there was a sizable number of people who were extolling the alternatives. That you can't easily find unsugared fruit juice is - well, it's just *so surprising*!


Well yes and no. The US in almost everything has the far extremes of both ends. We have millions of people who are some of the healthiest and most fit in the world. We also have millions who are some of the most unhealthiest and fattest people in the world. Americans don't like to do much half-way. It's all or nothing. That has it's advantages and disadvantages.

As to OP, the "Dole" brand juices you can find in most supermarkets (at least here in the N.E.) are 100% juice. They may have a high "sugar" content in them, but what most people forget (or don't know) is that those sugars are the natural sugars found in fruits. Your body breaks those sugars down in a much slower rate than processed sugar and are not nearly has harmful as processed sugar.

Anytime you see the world "drink" or "beverage" on a bottle as the description, the first ingredient will always be water and the second will be some form of processed sugar usually in the form of high fructose-corn syrup which is horrible stuff and is helping create generations of diabetics. By law, they do not need to put anymore than 10% actual juice in those beverages.

But yes, I love 100% juices. Although I can't do 100% cranberry. I think PetrB said it best (and I LMAO when I read it), _"upon the first swallow one eyelid involuntarily slams shut for a moment."_

V


----------



## GreenMamba

Cranberry juice is an exception because it is so tart in its pure form.

In the US, orange, grapefruit and apple juice are almost always pure.

Also, I checked a British supermarket site, and it seems all the cranberry drinks are labeled, well "juice drink," which is an ominous sign.
http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/shopping/findproducts.aspx?query=cranberry juice


----------



## violadude

Ingélou said:


> This thread has really *surprised* me - I thought the USA was *the* place that promoted all types of healthy eating. I know you have a lot of fast food - as we do - but I thought that there was a sizable number of people who were extolling the alternatives. That you can't easily find unsugared fruit juice is - well, it's just *so surprising*!


I detect sarcasm.

:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

What is pure juice unless you squeeze it yourself or buy from a reputable company, which usually means a smaller company, not a multinational. Here is the scoop on orange juice said to be pure.


----------



## Antiquarian

Pure cranberry juice is excellent for the kidneys and bladder. My mother is prone to kidney infections and she swears to a 50% dilution of cranberry juice. Also pure ligonberry juice is also effective if diluted, a more mild, less tart substitute.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Antiquarian said:


> Pure cranberry juice is excellent for the kidneys and bladder. My mother is prone to kidney infections and she swears to a 50% dilution of cranberry juice. Also pure ligonberry juice is also effective if diluted, a more mild, less tart substitute.


Our dog is prone to bladder infections. Something to do with being fixed at too young an age. I don't really understand it, but since we put her on cranberry supplement a couple years ago, she has never had another bladder infection.


----------



## violadude

Florestan said:


> What is pure juice unless you squeeze it yourself or buy from a reputable company, which usually means a smaller company, not a multinational. Here is the scoop on orange juice said to be pure.


The kind I got was pretty legit I think

http://www.amazon.com/Lakewood-Cran...1411873017&sr=8-1&keywords=lakewood+cranberry


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

So It's true, Americans put sugar in everything. I wouldn't want to try their 'bread'...

Did you know in this very moment there are whole cargo ships from Brazil crossing the oceans, filled only with orange juice. Think about that.


----------



## Varick

violadude said:


> The kind I got was pretty legit I think
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lakewood-Cran...1411873017&sr=8-1&keywords=lakewood+cranberry


Lakewood juices are very good. When my parents used to own a health food store about 30 years ago, they used to carry a whole line of Lakewood juices.

V


----------



## SixFootScowl

violadude said:


> The kind I got was pretty legit I think
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lakewood-Cran...1411873017&sr=8-1&keywords=lakewood+cranberry


Lakewood looks pretty good, I think I have seen their juices and they are pricy, but that is the way it is for a small company and for high quality and no corners cut.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Richannes Wrahms said:


> So It's true, Americans put sugar in everything. I wouldn't want to try their 'bread'...


My favorite is the red sugar, a.k.a ketchup!











> Did you know in this very moment there are whole cargo ships from Brazil crossing the oceans, filled only with orange juice. Think about that.


 Hope they keep it separate from the bilge water.


----------



## KenOC

Mixtures of odd things are common in the US. One I like is "Clamato" juice, which mixes tomato juice with some kind of clammy liquid. This has been a popular product for some years, and (like tomato or V8 juice) guarantees you will get enough salt -- or more than enough.

Other odd mixtures, in the US or elsewhere?


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> I detect sarcasm.
> 
> :lol:


You detect wrongly...  not guilty, m'lud!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I do drink juice, but I prefer it to still be within the fruit during consumption. I would buy the occasional carton of cranberry or pomegranate juice for its health benefits but the ones I see for sale locally contain either sugar or sweeteners which defeats the point of the object for me.


----------



## Kopachris

Pure, fresh juice is nice. Nothing quite beats fresh apple cider. However, I think I generally prefer my fruit juices fermented.


----------



## hpowders

Why drink homogenized, calorie loaded juice when one can eat a fresh piece of fruit instead, loaded with fiber, lower in calories and more satisfying?

I never drink juice.


----------



## Posie

I have a juicer, so yes. 

I've tried so hard to like cranberry juice, but I'd rather drink a whole gallon of pure celery juice. So now I take the cranberry supplement capsules.


----------



## omega

I'm fond of freshly squeezed oranges... (I just cannot find decent ones).

I red wine considered as pure juce?


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> I'm fond of freshly squeezed oranges... (I just cannot find decent ones).
> 
> I red wine considered as pure juce?
> View attachment 52152


Move to Florida! We pick them right off the tree!


----------



## Krummhorn

hpowders said:


> Move to Florida! We pick them right off the tree!


Yea, and then they are sent to California ... while California ships its oranges to Florida ... go figure ... :lol:


----------



## hpowders

Krummhorn said:


> Yea, and then they are sent to California ... while California ships its oranges to Florida ... go figure ... :lol:


You are right!! And that's why when I go supermarket shopping at Publix, I must pay an arm and a leg for oranges. $1.50 per orange in the heart of orange growing country!!

However, many of us down here have our own orange trees but I don't care for the taste of those oranges. I'd rather buy them at the supermarket.


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> You are right!! And that's why when I go supermarket shopping at Publix, I must pay an arm and a leg for oranges. $1.50 per orange in the heart of orange growing country!!
> 
> However, many of us down here have our own orange trees but I don't care for the taste of those oranges. I'd rather buy them at the supermarket.


I seem to remember reading that Florida oranges are grown mostly for juice. Maybe somebody can confirm.


----------



## Piwikiwi

I think that drinking pure cranberry juice would make my face implode. 


hpowders said:


> Why drink homogenized, calorie loaded juice when one can eat a fresh piece of fruit instead, loaded with fiber, lower in calories and more satisfying?
> 
> I never drink juice.


But the oranges that are good for making juice aren't necessarily nice to eat


----------



## KenOC

Here it is, from Wiki: "The United States is the second largest producer. Groves are located especially in Florida, California, Texas, and Arizona. The majority of California's crop is sold as fresh fruit, whereas Florida's oranges are destined to juice products."

Orange juice is sold fresh and frozen in supermarkets, typically with nothing else, sugar included, added.


----------



## Jos

Yes, (almost) everyday four oranges are juiced with this machine for my missus and myself. Fresh juice and an espresso, and we can face the day! 
In summer a grapefruit every now and then to mix with a shot of vodka.

View attachment 52208


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fresh oranges are the original juice packs, albeit a bit messy to work with compared to the modern juice packs.


----------



## hpowders

I have a lemon tree in my backyard that produces wonderful baby lemons.... but alas, no oranges.


----------



## Tristan

I accidentally bought pure unsweetened cranberry juice once and it was the most horrible thing I have tasted 

So, no, I can't say that I like "pure" juice. I likes my sweeteners


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I love tomato juice as it isn't too sweet. Some of the concentrated juices are. Cloudy apple juice is also very nice.


I'm sure your other qualities are fine.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> I'm sure your other qualities are fine.


 At least I pronounce *tomato* properly! 

An article in today's newspaper attributes a massive rise in tooth decay in toddlers to the modern practice of giving them lots & lots of 'healthy' fruit juice. Fructose has a lot to answer for.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ingélou said:


> At least I pronounce *tomato* properly!


That would be, toe-mah'-toe?


----------



## Guest

I grew up in farm country, and my grandparents grew a lot of stuff. My grandfather always had lots of juices on hand, especially grape, but also plum. For any family gathering, he prepared the punch, with only fruit juices and some added 7-UP. He even made frozen juice rings to keep it cold, instead of just ice cubes.

I was spoiled then. We always had fresh vegetables and various fruits for as long as I could remember. He even kept bees. I never bought honey at a store until I moved away to college.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> At least I pronounce *tomato* properly!
> 
> An article in today's newspaper attributes a massive rise in tooth decay in toddlers to the modern practice of giving them lots & lots of 'healthy' fruit juice. Fructose has a lot to answer for.


Nobody here pronounces tomato like you do over there except perhaps Madonna donning her phony British accent.


----------



## Couchie

I have a Breville centrifugal juicer that I still use occasionally. It has made me very skeptical of the "pure" apple and orange juice sold in stores. The only brand the approximates the taste of oranges and apples I have seen juiced with my own eyes is the "Simply" brand. I'm not sure what Minute Maid and Tropicana are doing with their so-called pure juices to make them taste nothing like freshly juiced fruits. 

Once juiced a whole red cabbage and drank it. Do not recommend.


----------



## SixFootScowl

When we boil mixed frozen vegetables (peas, corn, carrots) I like to drink the water they were boiled in. Tastes pretty good. But when my wife includes cauliflower the water goes down the drain--yuck!


----------



## Guest

Incidentally, I look in the stores at some of the ridiculous prices they charge for pomegranate juice. My grandfather always had a pomegranate tree, as did we. I had pomegranate juice quite a bit. I understand what a pain in the butt it must be to juice them, but still. Seems ridiculously expensive. 

Such are the advantages of growing up in the Sacramento Valley, where just about everything grows. All around me, there were peaches, rice, kiwi, melons, berries, you name it, they grew it. No more than a 5-10 minute drive from my front door brought you to 3-4 different farmers' stands on the side of the road, where you could be anything. One always tickled my fancy - it was called "Custer's Last Stand." Never asked them if there had been a first stand.


----------



## Guest

Florestan said:


> When we boil mixed frozen vegetables (peas, corn, carrots) I like to drink the water they were boiled in. Tastes pretty good. But when my wife includes cauliflower the water goes down the drain--yuck!


I can't abide V8, or other vegetable juices (except carrot, if mixed in fruit juices), so this post made my stomach lurch a bit.


----------



## SixFootScowl

DrMike said:


> I can't abide V8, or other vegetable juices (except carrot, if mixed in fruit juices), so this post made my stomach lurch a bit.


Cauliflower and my son and wife's latest kick, brussel sprouts, both lurch my stomach a bit. Tomato juice works only if it is spicy hot.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

violadude said:


> The other day, for the first time, I tried "pure" organic cranberry juice. Literally the only ingredient on the bottle is fresh squeezed juice from cranberries, nothing else added. Since there are no sweetners, the juice is incredibly tart but I have a penchant for strong flavors so I love it. I imagine it's not for everybody though since the flavors are so strong. Has anyone else tried "pure" juice of any kind? Do you like it if so?


It's all I drink as far as fruit goes _;D_-- as I don't like the pulpy texture of fruit but I love the _taste _of fruit. I use my Nutri-blender to make canteloupe smoothies; watermelon smoothies; blackberry, blueberry, strawberry, and canteloupe smoothies; and all sorts of other combinations of fruit smoothies according to mood and inclination.

My favorite thus far is a canteloupe smoothie: canteloupe, vanilla-flavored whey (that is to say: _cold processed __bio-active _whey protein from _grass fed _cows), with a tad of watermelon, and a bit of milk.

Yum.


----------



## Varick

Couchie said:


> Once juiced a whole red cabbage and drank it. Do not recommend.


----------



## DamoX

Can't we call Japanese sake as "pure malted-rice-based juice"?


----------



## Guest

DamoX said:


> Can't we call Japanese sake as "pure malted-rice-based juice"?


Sure - and wine is just grape juice that has gone a little off.


----------



## ArtMusic

violadude said:


> The other day, for the first time, I tried "pure" organic cranberry juice. Literally the only ingredient on the bottle is fresh squeezed juice from cranberries, nothing else added. Since there are no sweetners, the juice is incredibly tart but I have a penchant for strong flavors so I love it. I imagine it's not for everybody though since the flavors are so strong. Has anyone else tried "pure" juice of any kind? Do you like it if so?


I drink only pure juice, no preservatives, nothing. But here they tend to add some more vitamin C. When it comes to orange juice I also drink with pulp. The filtered ones are weird.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Pure malted barley-based juice


----------



## DamoX

^ Smoked peat extremely added.


----------



## hpowders

That stuff will cause cirrhosis of the liver.


----------



## DamoX

^ If we get FLOODED with this stuff EVERYDAY.


----------



## hpowders

Yeah. Only once in a while, like Tuesdays, Fridays, Sundays, Mondays, Thursdays, Saturdays and Wednesdays.


----------



## brotagonist

^ Oops! I liked that without looking above to see what it was referring to. I thought we were talking about pure fruit juice. Fortunately  I can't stomach hard liquor.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

hpowders said:


> Yeah. Only once in a while, like Tuesdays, Fridays, Sundays, Mondays, Thursdays, Saturdays and Wednesdays.


Actually, a bottle of single malt whisky usually lasts me a year or so. Unless I've had whisky-drinking company, that is. This is a commodity to enjoy in moderation, for sure.


----------



## DamoX

The OP should change this thread title to "Does anyone drink pure liquour?".


----------



## hpowders

Alcohol in moderation is supposed to help you live longer. My grandfather had a drink a day and lived to be 95.


----------



## Ian Moore

I drink any kind of juice that comes from a natural fruit.


----------



## Jos

hpowders said:


> Alcohol in moderation is supposed to help you live longer. My grandfather had a drink a day and lived to be 95.


That's promising for the likes of me...:cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Jos said:


> That's promising for the likes of me...:cheers:


Yeah, you might make it to 112! :lol:


----------



## Musicforawhile

I have a juicer, can make my own orange juice


----------



## Jorge Hereth

Here in Brazil we have it quite the same like in the US. And manufacturers seem to lie the same crossing their fat front printings to their nutritional information tables. You take a juice from the shelf, it says 100% sugar free, you turn it around and the nutrition info on the back tells you 5% sugar...

You take soy milk, they promise you no GMO beans used... How do they even wanna know it??? from the end-1990s to the starting 2000s, while GMOs were already outlawed here in Brazil except for research purposes, an American agribusiness enterprise - I won't and can't state names here - exported GMO soy beans grown in Brazil to Argentina, together with India a world pioneer in legalizing GMOs. They exported the GMO beans to their Argentinian filial, that one sold it to an independent export company which was as a matter of a fact a contracted exporter for that Argentinian filial, and the beans got back to Brazil as common non-GMO beans and ended mixed up into Brazil's stock of soy beans.

As a farm manager I can tell you: I would never ever accept touching my hands in soy bean growing!


----------



## Jorge Hereth

A pure Scottish malted juice with a _Chiva's Regal_ on its label is not too bad...

As Richard Gordon would have it in _Doctor on the Job_, better to be poisoned by Scottish whiskey rather than by Scottish cuisine... LOL


----------



## Il_Penseroso

In Persia almost all families buy natural fruits, therefore, have pure juice as for breakfast, etc... unless you go to a coffee shop (often a resembling of the western models) they don't serve pure juice...


----------



## Dustin

I have a juicer so I'll occasionally make juice mixtures with a majority of veggies and a bit of fruit. I love orange juice and other sweet fruit juices but they are basically the same as drinking a soda as far as all the sugar, so I rarely do it.


----------

